

Harmonic Fluids, a fast algorithm for simulating the sounds of 3D water - frisco
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/HarmonicFluids/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross referenced to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=645728>

